# BRBR Status-Unchanged



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Despite the rumors flying around today, the Bear River Bird Refuge is still closed this weekend and will remain so until the government reopens. Be sure to share with your friends so they don't go for a long drive for nothing tomorrow.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

That's what I was wondering. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree with the others, at least we have on big rest area!


----------



## K Lark (Sep 13, 2013)

I get that duck is federal bird; but make me dang mad I buy fed duck stamp and can,t hunt fish spring;:-x


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I just heard on the news that the south Dakota governor was going to sue the feds and many other states to because it is hunting season and they are losing revenue.....that all the refuges are open for the next ten days.....starting today.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Call your Republican congressman and tell him to open the dang government. Easy.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Jeebus paddler you've got 9 other pages of your bull ........on the other thread..... shut ............ up!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

pelican said:


> Jeebus paddler you've got 9 other pages of your bull**** on the other thread..... shut the fock up!


^^^^^yes this


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

pelican said:


> Jeebus paddler you've got 9 other pages of your bull ........on the other thread..... shut ............ up!


Don't blame me, I had nothing to do with the Refuge being closed. I voted for the other guy. It's actually 12 pages now, but the Republicans are still holding the country hostage and keeping the Refuge closed. If you have a problem with that, call Mike Lee. His (hopefully) temporary office # is (202) 224-5444.:

This is awesome:

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/45755883/ns/msnbc-the_last_word/vp/53249937#53249937

In honor of Jimmy:

https://donate.votevets.org/page/contribute/shutdown-ad?source=homepage131010_shutdown


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Can we not politicize every stinking topic on this forum paddler213, please. I understand its an important issue now a days but come on, quit hijacking the threads man. This is not a personal attack just a polite request. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Paddler, are you suggesting we call and ask the Republicans to write a bill agreeing to fund all National Refuges (let’s get them all open) and submit that bill to the Senate? Once they do that, will Harry Reid(D) and the others pass the bill and send it up to our President? Will our President sign it? Based on history, Harry Reid has not been so willing to work with the House on these funding bills over the past couple weeks. What makes you think the (D’s) will start working (compromising – something only the (R’s) are supposed to do) with this National Refuge funding bill? I would be willing to make a wager with you that if such a Bill were to be written by the (R’s), the (D’s) would not agree to vote on it or would not pass it. Given this, who is really holding the country “hostage”?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

spooner said:


> Paddler, are you suggesting we call and ask the Republicans to write a bill agreeing to fund all National Refuges (let's get them all open) and submit that bill to the Senate? Once they do that, will Harry Reid(D) and the others pass the bill and send it up to our President? Will our President sign it? Based on history, Harry Reid has not been so willing to work with the House on these funding bills over the past couple weeks. What makes you think the (D's) will start working (compromising - something only the (R's) are supposed to do) with this National Refuge funding bill? I would be willing to make a wager with you that if such a Bill were to be written by the (R's), the (D's) would not agree to vote on it or would not pass it. Given this, who is really holding the country "hostage"?


Jeff, what you propose is government a la carte. Republicans have passed many such bills trying to open parts of the government they like, but leaving the rest closed. Why should they be allowed to pick and choose?

What I am proposing is that Republicans open the entire government, including the Refuge. They also need to raise the debt limit, which is really only agreeing to pay the bills we have already incurred. We owe that money.

Changes to the ACA, budget negotiations, etc, are separate issues that will require lengthy negotiations. To hold the country hostage while those talks take place is wrong. And yes, it's the Republicans who are responsible.

If you want the Refuge open, talk to those who closed the entire government and demand they open it back up. Good luck in contacting Lee, however, it appears he's hiding from his constituents.

To all of you, this issue is pure politics. It shouldn't be, but it is. I don't like ie any more than any of you. I think we should all stand up and tell those responsible we've had enough. Or, you can bury you head in the sand and pretend it isn't happening.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Paddler is saying some of the stupidest things I've ever heard on these forums. Ya lets keep paying bills with credit cards! 

Paddler do you know what happens in your own home with that same mentality?

By the way paddler the democrooks have had obummers whole two terms to work out a budget. They have failed and done nothing more than bankrupt our country!

The answer is not more control or programs its less. I prefer to keep the goverment and its faild policies out of my life!


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Jeff, what you propose is government a la carte. Republicans have passed many such bills trying to open parts of the government they like, but leaving the rest closed. Why should they be allowed to pick and choose?


 The cost cutting needs to start. Since we have no budget, and are working under Continuing Resolutions, the a la carte program is not too bad of an idea in my opinion. Maybe even fund some programs at a little less $$ than was planned and keep cutting our deficit spending some.
Why does the president get to pick and choose what parts of the health care law get implemented? As you have said, it is the "Law of the land", yet the "law" as it was passed is not being implemented. Why does the President get to choose which of the "Rich evil corporations" (throwing in some (D) talking points for you) get to be exempt from the law? Why do businesses get a 1 year waiver? Why doesn't the average person get the same treatment? ((D's) claim to care about the little guy, yet here they are giving the big businesses the break again) Why did the President agree to subsidize Congress's payments under the Law - again, not the law that was passed? I can list several other "laws" or instances where the (D's) don't seem to have any problem "picking and choosing" what gets implemented or enforced.



> What I am proposing is that Republicans open the entire government, including the Refuge. They also need to raise the debt limit, which is really only agreeing to pay the bills we have already incurred. We owe that money.


 Correct, we do owe that money, and here is a homework assignment for you. Find out how much the government takes in each month in tax revenue. Then, find out how much we need to pay to service that debt. I promise you that the Government takes in more than enough tax revenue to service the debt. If they choose to spend the $$ on other things before paying the debt, that is irresponsible. That is the point we are at. We need to take a look at spending and stop in some areas, and start cutting in others. If you or I were over extended and in debt at a similar percentage, the banks and credit card companies would be turning us away and saying NO if we went and asked to extend our credit line. We would be expected to cut spending and show we can pay down the debts we owe prior to getting more cash. That is the point we are at. We don't need the debt limit raised to service the debt that we have. We have enough tax revenue coming in. The use of the term "default" everyone throws out is irresponsible and misleading. The world is not going to end in a few days.



> Changes to the ACA, budget negotiations, etc, are separate issues that will require lengthy negotiations. To hold the country hostage while those talks take place is wrong. And yes, it's the Republicans who are responsible.
> 
> If you want the Refuge open, talk to those who closed the entire government and demand they open it back up. Good luck in contacting Lee, however, it appears he's hiding from his constituents.
> 
> To all of you, this issue is pure politics. It shouldn't be, but it is. I don't like ie any more than any of you. I think we should all stand up and tell those responsible we've had enough. Or, you can bury you head in the sand and pretend it isn't happening.


 I disagree. Several spending bills have been presented that would open up a majority of the govt agencies. The Democrats have been unwilling to look at this in a sensible way. I found it interesting this past week, that the (D's) allowed a bunch of illegal's to use the National Mall for their protest rally around the immigration law, yet denied the WW II vets access to the Mall and their Memorial. The vets had to tear down the fences to get in. Don't tell me the (D's) won't do "a la carte" things.

You will never convince me that if the tables were reversed here. That is an (R) President, and an (R) controlled Senate, and the same thing were happening, only the (D's) were proposing an a la carte solution to the problem and the R's were blocking it, you would be up in arms on this site tearing the R's down and complaining that the D's are out there trying to save the country and get things opened back up.

Now, I need to get back to work. The govt. is counting on my tax $$. Plus, I'm hoping to attend an off-site meeting in the marsh later.... if you know what I mean;-)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

spooner said:


> The cost cutting needs to start. Since we have no budget, and are working under Continuing Resolutions, the a la carte program is not too bad of an idea in my opinion. Maybe even fund some programs at a little less $$ than was planned and keep cutting our deficit spending some.
> Why does the president get to pick and choose what parts of the health care law get implemented? As you have said, it is the "Law of the land", yet the "law" as it was passed is not being implemented. Why does the President get to choose which of the "Rich evil corporations" (throwing in some (D) talking points for you) get to be exempt from the law? Why do businesses get a 1 year waiver? Why doesn't the average person get the same treatment? ((D's) claim to care about the little guy, yet here they are giving the big businesses the break again) Why did the President agree to subsidize Congress's payments under the Law - again, not the law that was passed? I can list several other "laws" or instances where the (D's) don't seem to have any problem "picking and choosing" what gets implemented or enforced.
> 
> Correct, we do owe that money, and here is a homework assignment for you. Find out how much the government takes in each month in tax revenue. Then, find out how much we need to pay to service that debt. I promise you that the Government takes in more than enough tax revenue to service the debt. If they choose to spend the $$ on other things before paying the debt, that is irresponsible. That is the point we are at. We need to take a look at spending and stop in some areas, and start cutting in others. If you or I were over extended and in debt at a similar percentage, the banks and credit card companies would be turning us away and saying NO if we went and asked to extend our credit line. We would be expected to cut spending and show we can pay down the debts we owe prior to getting more cash. That is the point we are at. We don't need the debt limit raised to service the debt that we have. We have enough tax revenue coming in. The use of the term "default" everyone throws out is irresponsible and misleading. The world is not going to end in a few days.
> ...


Have a great hunt, Jeff. I leave for Canada soon, probably hunting grouse until the dust settles in the marsh.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

In other words you're right. He can't dispute that last post with his lies so he runs off.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh oh oh WAIT Paddy!

...before you run off, can you tell me who said the following?

*"The fact that we are here today to debate raising America's debt limit is a sign of leadership failure. It is a sign that the US Government cannot pay its own bills. It is a sign that we now depend on ongoing financial assistance from foreign countries to finance our Government's reckless fiscal policies. Increasing America's debt weakens us domestically and internationally. Leadership means that, "the buck stops here.' Instead, Washington is shifting the burden of bad choices today onto the backs of our children and grandchildren. America has a debt problem and a failure of leadership. Americans deserve better." *

Senator ??? ,March 2006


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Jeff, what you propose is government a la carte. Republicans have passed many such bills trying to open parts of the government they like, but leaving the rest closed. Why should they be allowed to pick and choose?
> 
> Maybe because the framers of our Consistution set it up that way???
> 
> What I am proposing is that Republicans open the entire government, including the Refuge. They also need to raise the debt limit, which is really only agreeing to pay the bills we have already incurred. We owe that money..


not so fast buddy boy, in the other thread you were quite quick to jump on the doing away with federal retirements, seems to me the government owes those debts just as the bills above, you can't have it both way unless you are okay with being a hypocrite, but then I'm sure there's a chapter covering that in the "dummies handbook for being a Democrat!!

Why should the republicans believe the democrats would ever hold meaningful negotiations once they did concede and open government, the current democratic leadership in both branches of government has zero history of trustworthiness in these matters. That's exactly why nothing is getting done. The democrats have become the true party of our way or the highway.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> In other words you're right. He can't dispute that last post with his lies so he runs off.


Hell that's a common tactic for all of the democraps, never face an issue you can't win at!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Actually, I've spoken about all the points raised by Jeff in other posts and didn't want to stir the pot more.

Jimmy, it's Obama you quoted, of course. A bit of empty political theater on his part, not a government shutdown or threatened default. Of course, at that time we reached the debt limit because Bush and Cheney started two wars without a plan to pay for them, had given two tax cuts to the wealthy, etc. So Obama was correct about our terrible leadership at the time.

Oh, and please stop crying. I was kidding about your retirement. That's a bill that is due, and should be paid like any other.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> So Obama was correct about our terrible leadership _at the time_.


Ah, then using your logic, all the mirrors in the WH have since been removed...

What say you to this?

_"Fathom the hypocrisy of a government that requires every citizen to prove they are insured.... but not everyone must prove they are a citizen."_


----------

